# Particiones recomendadas para netbook Intel Atom.

## LuzbeL

Hola, me gustaría saber que particiones puedo ponerles a mi nuevo netbook, que estoy pensando en ponerle Gentoo.

Mirando por aquí y tal, he visto esta configuración del amigo opotonil:

```

Mount Point             Size    Format

----------------------  -----   --------------------------------------------------------------

/boot                   32MB    mke2fs -T ext2 -L boot /dev/sda1

swap                    8GB     mkswap -L swap /dev/sda2 && swapon /dev/sda2

/                       16GB    mke2fs -T ext4 -L root /dev/sda3

/usr/portage            2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L portage /dev/vg/portage

/usr/portage/distfiles  4GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -L distfiles /dev/vg/distfiles

/usr/src                4GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L src /dev/vg/src

/var                    8GB     mke2fs -T ext4 -L var /dev/vg/var

/var/tmp                2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -L tmp /dev/vg/tmp

/home                   128GB   mke2fs -T ext4 -m 0 -L home /dev/vg/home

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Qué os parece? El netbook tiene 160GB de disco duro. Logicamente, en la partición swap le pondría 1 o 2 gigas, ya que el netbook tiene 1 gb (aunque igual le pongo 2). Por lo demas, que os parece? Podría añadirle alguna mas que aportara mayor organización? Los tamaños de las particiones (exceptuando swap), que tal os parecen?

Gracias!!

----------

## JotaCE

 *LuzbeL wrote:*   

> Hola, me gustaría saber que particiones puedo ponerles a mi nuevo netbook, que estoy pensando en ponerle Gentoo.
> 
> Mirando por aquí y tal, he visto esta configuración del amigo opotonil:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se me hace que 8 GB para swap es exagerado!

----------

## dark_sasuke

Sinceramente yo dejaria solo

/home -> Lo demas 

/ -> 20GB

/boot -> 100MB

swap -> 2GB/1GB

Y si quieres un segundo S.O como windows XP o 7 .... pues a /home le quitaria un pedazo ...

----------

## JotaCE

128 para /boot

2 gb para swap

lo demas para /

----------

## LuzbeL

Ok, gracias, quizá siga el particionamiento de dar_sasuke.

Por cieto, para ayudar a compilar el kernel y los programas para el netbook, podría instalar en el netbook "distcc" para que así compile la CPU de mi PC de sobremesa, verdad? es fiable esto? es recomendable? hace falta tener Gentoo en el sobremesa también?

Como es que al final 120-128mb para /boot ? en la Handbook creo que indicaba 32mb.

Gracias!

----------

## Stolz

La configuración de opotonil es muy acertada aunque el tamaño de algunas particiones debería reconsiderarse según el uso que le vayas a dar. Por ejemplo, los 8GB de swap los veo exagerados a no ser que tenas 8GB de RAM y pretendas hibernar. Para /usr/portage con 512MB sobra si vas a separar distfiles. Yo suelo crear una partición en ext2 para /tmp y luego crear enlaces en /var/tmp que apunten a tmp. Para /var no suelo crear particiones salvo que sea un servidor.

La configuración de dark_sasuke es también válida, mucho mas sencilla pero de peor rendimiento y más propensa a degradarse con el tiempo. Todo depende de tus expectativas. Realmente no existe un particionamiento universal que sirva para todos los casos, depende del uso que le vayas a dar. En principio más particiones rinden mejor, limitan la fragmentación, etc... pero complican la vida en algunos aspectos. Yo por ejemplo uso solo 16M en /boot

Sobre distcc por supuesto te sirve, es 100% fiable y aunque no es necesario que en el sobremesa tengas Gentoo sí es recomendable porque hacer funcionar distcc en Gentoo es trivial, ya que funciona con "emerge" de forma transparente. Aunque distcc es válido, puesto que se trata de solo 2 máquinas pienso que resulta más conveniente usar la máquina más potente para compilar (en un chroot si no son la misma arquitectura) y luego usar quickpkg y emerge -k (o incluso rsync) para pasar los paquetes de una a la otra.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## opotonil

Tan solo comentar que los 8GB de swap son exagerados, pero en este caso concreto el esquema de particionado es de un servidor que uso para virtualización, entre otras cosas, tiene corriendo 4 maquinas virtuales que hacen de servidor a su vez. Por otro lado /usr/portage también es algo grande porque lo utilizo para alojar los overlays y bueno en general preferí que sobrase a que faltase... en un netbook la capacidad de almacenamiento es mas limitada que en un servidor, como dice @Stolz no existe un particionamiento universal.

Salu2.

----------

## LuzbeL

Enserio, nadie ha leido lo que puse abajo de citar el particionamiento de opotonil? dije que era exagerado para mi, que le pondría 2 gb o asi de swap  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias a todos, seguiré vuestros consejos  :Smile:  Si me surge alguna más, no dudo en postearlas en este post.

Salu2.

----------

## pelelademadera

la swap deberia ser de igual tamaño a la ram si usas la invernacion. seguramente que si en una note/netbook. mas de eso es de gusto

----------

## www.gentooza.org

Hola, yo que tu le echaba también un vistazo a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/lvm2.xml

Y asi puedes ampliar las particiones según necesites y conoces lvm por si no lo conocias  :Smile: 

Mis particiones base:

```
  

   /dev/sda1     /boot   ext4    noauto,noatime 1 2     -> 100MB     

   /dev/sda2     none    swap    sw             0 0         ->  2100MB para 1024 que tengo de ram

   /dev/sda3     /       ext4    noatime        0 1      -> 1000MB

   # Volumenes logicos  (Resto del disco para LVM)

   /dev/vg/usr   /usr    ext4    noatime        0 2          ->   15GB

   /dev/vg/home  /home   ext4    noatime        0 2     ->   Aqui ya lo que quieras, pero ya sabes que luego siempre puedes ampliar

   /dev/vg/opt   /opt    ext4    noatime        0 2   -> 200MB

   /dev/vg/var   /var    ext4    noatime        0 2   -> 10 GB

   /dev/vg/tmp   /tmp    ext4    noatime        0 2  -> 2GB

```

Desde luego la swap lo normal, o al menos lo ideal,  es que no la uses, asi que de 8GB nada!

----------

## LuzbeL

Hola Gentooza, el LVM que es lo que hace realmente?

Saludos!

----------

## www.gentooza.org

uys, para una explicacion de eso hay mucho en la web.

 *Quote:*   

> LVM es el acrónimo de Logical volume managent, que en computación hace referencia a una forma de asignar espacio de forma más flexible que las formas tradicionales como el particionado. En particular un volume manager puede concatenar, dividir o combinar particiones (¡incluso de discos distintos!) en otras virtuales más grandes que los administradores pueden redimensionar o mover, potencialmente sin ni siquiera interrumpir su uso

 

Sacado de : http://www.glatelier.org/2010/01/lvm-en-gnulinux-parte-i-que-es-y-a-quien-le-sirve/

Eso si, tal como recomiendan en el manual de Gentoo que te puse, mejor hacer las particiones lo mas pequeñas que se necesite y luego ya se ampliara.

Resumiendo: puedes hacer que tu /usr /home /var etc.. sea flexible en tamaño y vayas usando tu disco duro segun lo vayas necesitando, mientras un particionado habitual tiene unos tamaños fijos para dichas particiones.

----------

## pelelademadera

lvm es casi un raid0, pero solo sin escritura paralelo, es como apilar los discos. usa el 1º, hasta llenarlo, y luego el 2º y asi todos los que apiles...

----------

